# Kidney transplant recipient needs help



## atac (Jan 26, 2010)

Hello

I am looking forward to live in Australia but I have a medical condition that could be a problem. After a couple of interviews with local agents we meet the requirements but my medical conditions apparently makes it a big NO!

I received a kidney transplant 2 years ago after kidney failure due to Focal segmental glomerulosclerosis (FSGS). I am currently very healthy but the cost of my meds is the big problem apparently. The expensiveness of my anti-rejection drugs and the fact that I am bound to suffer kidney failure and the result would make me go into dialysis in the future makes my case very difficult. I read in forums about cases alike that were refused but then accepted after the applicant doctor provided facts about the drugs patents expirations that made them less expensive 
Looking on the web and with my meds dosage I calculated a total annual cost of my medicines of aprox $9,189 and $4,104 for generic. These prices are from the web, I guess the cost of them for the Aussie government would be less even less for the generic versions, beside this meds I only need to have a checkup once every year.

Also the Venezuelan healthcare system provides this meds for me and I could have my meds supply for a year shipped to me every year. Since I don’t have to resign to my Venezuelan citizenship I believe this could help.

My girlfriend is an architect and wants to do a master in Australia but needs to do an English course first because she will not get the minimum required grade for the English test. We have enough money to cover the expenses and all the proof is available for the immigration office. I would also like to do a master degree, I graduated from international business in USA, however; if me applying for the visa is a problem I can wait for my master degree.

Sorry I know it is too long but I wanted to explain well our situation and see if anyone can give us good info and recommendations on this matter.

Yours trully
Matac


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Atac:

I think if agents are saying No then DIAC will likely also say No. Please note this is likely to happen for any PR application.

However if you want to live in AU for a few years then you can consider a Temp Residency Visa such as a 457. In that Visa you are not given access to the AU Medicare system and must have private medical insurance while in AU. 

That may be costly.

Also to get a 457 visa you need to be sponsored by an employer in AU. This is normally the most difficult part of getting a 457.

***
One thing you do is before you start a full visa application is to get a full PR medical done by a Panel Doctor in your home country:
http://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/overseas/v/venezuela/panel-doctors.htm

These doctors can give an idea if you would fail the medical or would instead be asked for more info to determine if visa grant is possible.







atac said:


> Hello
> 
> I am looking forward to live in Australia but I have a medical condition that could be a problem. After a couple of interviews with local agents we meet the requirements but my medical conditions apparently makes it a big NO!
> 
> ...


----------



## atac (Jan 26, 2010)

Thank you Amaslam for your quick responce however the person i talked to works for an agent and she is not an agent herself, i believe she did not have a clue about the info she was giving me and told me we can apply but on or own risk. she had never handled a case with medical problems, and that is why i'm askin for more info on the forum because i heard a couple of persons on the same situation got their visa granted.



amaslam said:


> Hi Atac:
> 
> I think if agents are saying No then DIAC will likely also say No. Please note this is likely to happen for any PR application.
> 
> ...


----------



## chrisfozzy (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi I was wondering if there was any resolution to this post?

I am a kidney transpant patient in full time employment and had more than enough points to emigrate when I applied in 2009 (having been tranplanted for 7 years at that point) except that when I declared my transplant I was considered too high a risk to; 'take potential rescource for health care from a natruralised Australian'. with or without medicare.

I was advised that I would have more success if I could find a sponsor that would be willing to mitigate that risk i.e. an employer willing to pay for treatment or ship me back home in the event of expensive medical treatment being needed.

Have there been any changes recently that might allow a gainfully employed taxpayer to emigrate with health issues?

Did you manage to get to Austarlia?

Many thanks
Chris


----------



## naoto (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi Chris,

The problem Australia ,as Canada, has universal healthcare system. Where of someone gets seek there is no way of stopping the free service. Even if you are on temporary visa and say get into emergency you'll still be treated despite the visa not entitling the person to treatment. 

In general taxes are not able to cover these costs. Average annual tax paid is around $8800 on a $50K salary. which as you can see is barely enough to cover basic medical costs. 

While I do understand your position, and whatever happened to you is not your choice. At the same time i see the governmental position 

Might be worth coming to Australia on a long term visa. I heard once you are "established", have a steady job, pay taxes, I.e. prove yourself a valuable member of society you can apply for medical grounds to be waved. I heard a number of people receiving a waver, however nothing guarantees a waver.


----------

